# Line Mode/RF Mode, Please explain to me



## Brandon16Extreme

What do these mean, I have my 622 reciever hooked up to my sound reciever via optical cable. I'm just wondering what these modes mean, And which one would be the best to use on my home theator.


----------



## wje

The settings really have nothing to do with either line or RF. They actually control the amount of dynamic compression applied to the sound level. 'Line' is what would normally be used. 'RF' compresses the dynamic range so that there is not as much difference between the softest and loudest sounds. It's good for listening when you want the volume turned down, but still want to be able to hear the quiet parts.

This is part of the Dolby spec, you can find plenty of info by doing web search.


----------



## nicedeboy26

The manual would help. wink wink


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Please correct me if I am wrong here... but I think I have read somewhere that the Line/RF compression settings only apply to the analog audio outputs. In other words, if you use the optical audio output OR the audio through HDMI, then this setting actually has no effect.


----------



## Slordak

Please just set it to "Line" and forget about it.

That's the easiest explanation in my book!


----------



## wje

HDMe said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong here... but I think I have read somewhere that the Line/RF compression settings only apply to the analog audio outputs. In other words, if you use the optical audio output OR the audio through HDMI, then this setting actually has no effect.


Correct. (or, at least, you should be correct) It's the responsibility of the decoding device to apply the compression. So, either setting is OK if you don't use the analog audio from the 622.


----------

